# Bow help



## Grey ghost (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello, 
I just joined the site and I am looking for some ideas for my 6 year old. He really wants a bow and I was wondering what everyone's opinions are for a youngster. What is the best option to get him started? Thanks for your help!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Most versatile youth compound bows by far are the Diamond Atomic and the Infinite Edge...


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

+1 on the Atomic and Infinite Edge just bought the Atomic for my 9 year old and an Infinite for my 12 year old and wife. They are great little bows wit tons of adjustment I think the Infinite is 7-70 lbs and the Atomic is 6-29. The Infinite will grow with your kid longer but the Atomic is a little smaller in size and a little cheaper.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Recurve. If they learn on one of those, they will learn more about archery than just flinging arrows.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/40520-new-kid-s-bow.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/40683-another-kid-s-bow.html

Get a nice little recurve or longbow. Any sights on a kids bow will just get them frustrated and be in the way.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

No offense to the "stickbow" guys, but with the versatility of compounds these days, and the demand for success in an instant, I think it should be left up to the kid to try both and decide for themselves. It was only frustrating to us because noone knew how to teach us to use compounds, sights, peeps, etc when we were that age... any decent shop should be very capable of setting up a compound and helping even a 3yr old (like mine) to shoot using a peep and sight and release aid. No my 3yr old didn't grow up in my shop, but my 9 and 12 year olds did


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Agree with meltedsnowman & trclements. Teach & develop form first. There'll be plenty of time for market indoctrination later. ;-)


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

My reasoning for a recurve for the first bow is pretty simple. Traditions. I shot a recurve until I was 9 or 10 ans 23 years later the thought of taking a 70yd shot with my compound has never crossed my mind. Learning from a recurve cemented in my mind the need to get close, and always be sure of my shot. Plus its much more fun at 30 yds than 100. Stalking skills learned with a recurve as a youngster still apply to my compound hunts today. I still have my no name red recurve from my youth and it will be the first one my boy pulls back...as soon as he can stand up that is lol.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

meltedsnowman said:


> My reasoning for a recurve for the first bow is pretty simple. Traditions. I shot a recurve until I was 9 or 10 ans 23 years later the thought of taking a 70yd shot with my compound has never crossed my mind. Learning from a recurve cemented in my mind the need to get close, and always be sure of my shot. Plus its much more fun at 30 yds than 100. Stalking skills learned with a recurve as a youngster still apply to my compound hunts today. I still have my no name red recurve from my youth and it will be the first one my boy pulls back...as soon as he can stand up that is lol.


I never have shot a recurve but I learned to use a compound with no peep site. Had a old rusted three pin site that I basically taught myself to look through the string at my target. Definitely helps me know when it is low light situations. Don't need to see through the peep to know where it's going.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

meltedsnowman said:


> My reasoning for a recurve for the first bow is pretty simple. Traditions. I shot a recurve until I was 9 or 10 ans 23 years later the thought of taking a 70yd shot with my compound has never crossed my mind. Learning from a recurve cemented in my mind the need to get close, and always be sure of my shot. Plus its much more fun at 30 yds than 100. Stalking skills learned with a recurve as a youngster still apply to my compound hunts today. I still have my no name red recurve from my youth and it will be the first one my boy pulls back...as soon as he can stand up that is lol.


I concur. I think ALL kids should start with a string and a stick. It teaches had eye coordination, patients, and most important it's pure, simple, un-messed-with archery.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hell let them play with whatever toy they enjoy the most. It's all about getting out and having fun. If a sight keeps them interested and from getting discouraged, awesome. If they would rather throw a spear, then get the kid a spear!


----------

